# Flshpaper in HTML-Dokument einbinden



## fabi9the9real (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, und mir sagen, wie ich ein Flash-Paper-Dokument in eine HTML-Datei einbinde? Ich hab was von nem <embed>-Befehl gehört, hab aber durch ausprobieren nichts geschafft.

Wär euch sehr dankbar um eine schnelle Antwort

greetz,

Fabi


----------



## Gottox (31. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekteigenschaften.htm
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekte.htm


----------



## T3ch (31. Juli 2005)

Hi;

ich hab mir einfach mal angeschaut, wie es bei tutorials eingebunden ist, daher sollte es auch funktionieren  ->  

```
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0" style="width:550px;height:550px;">
 <param name="movie" value="DieDatei.swf" />
 <param name="quality" value="high" />
 <embed src="DieDatei.swf" quality="high" style="width:550px;height:550;" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>
</object>
```

Greetz


----------



## fabi9the9real (1. August 2005)

vielen dank!

greetz,
Fabi


----------

